# A proper juicer



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a place where I might buy a proper juicer for a much-needed health regime, please?

I'm seeking a masticating or twin gear juicer, NOT a centrifugal juicer. Have been looking without success and hope that someone here has already bought one or knows someone who has.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

U can find it in Union Co Op


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

was notified about a reply to this but cannot see it ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StewartC said:


> was notified about a reply to this but cannot see it ...


see above


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> see above


No, the reply was from MYDUBAI but it has not appeared here, thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StewartC said:


> No, the reply was from MYDUBAI but it has not appeared here, thanks


I'll let you into a secret 

it's the same poster


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I'll let you into a secret
> 
> it's the same poster


thanks


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

U can select panasonic juicer.Its very good.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

where can I buy that please?


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

You can buy from any of the hyper markets or from the Showroom


----------



## A broad abroad (Nov 10, 2013)

Did you ever locate a masticating juicer? I've been searching for two months, with no luck. The places suggested to you here only sell the centrifugal juicers. If you did find one, please let me know where.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It was impossible to find one in any shop so I got a local company that services the catering trade to import one for me. The company's name is Rio International. They could obtain a range of juices, and I went for the Omega Vert, which has been fantastic. I can give you contact details for teh firm if you have difficulty finding them via Google.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a jack lalanne classic juicer that's really hardly ever been used if your interested. I was going to sell in soon on dubizzle.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Lalanne is a centrifugal juicer. There are plenty of those (different brands) in Dubai.


----------



## A broad abroad (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks loads, Stewart. I will check that option and let you know if I need your contact.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

I was looking for a masticating juicer- ended up buying a philips HR1871 juicer on recommendation. I hunted it down for 699 from Co-op. Its 899 is SDG and Carrefour.

I was skeptical as I've had a rubbish centrifugal juicer in the past which struggled with apples but figured it would make do as a stopgap machine. 

I stand corrected. Its been amazing. It does spinach, broccoli stems, beetroot (skin on) no problem. I make 3 juices a day and have had no problem with it so far.

I'm not sure now I would invest in a masticator as this Philips model is a quicker to juice and easier to clean. Good trade off for me!


----------



## A broad abroad (Nov 10, 2013)

coconut_shy said:


> I was looking for a masticating juicer- ended up buying a philips HR1871 juicer on recommendation. I hunted it down for 699 from Co-op. Its 899 is SDG and Carrefour.
> 
> I was skeptical as I've had a rubbish centrifugal juicer in the past which struggled with apples but figured it would make do as a stopgap machine.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's really good news because I've still not found one. I'm glad to know there's a good alternative. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bretlee001 (Apr 22, 2015)

Of course you should go To amazon and Order them.There Process Is so OK ad Very Highly appreciated!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nutribullet is the way forward


----------

